# Cutrine plus



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

We just bought some property that has 3 ponds in it, the duckweed is out of control. What is your experience with using cutrine plus to help control it? None have aerators yet and they are various sizes. All are strip ponds.
I'm new to the whole pond management thing and it seems rather daunting.
Thanks...


----------



## jwm86_09 (Feb 2, 2011)

CPU is mostly an algaecide thus it will not affect the duckweed and watermeal. To treat the duckweed you need to use a herbicide such as Reward or Flipper for that. In my experience Flipper has worked the best


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you!
I'll check it out


----------



## brownsbacker (Oct 20, 2011)

I think jwm86_09 meant to type Clipper not flipper. Be sure to mix with a surfactant for duckweed and watermeal.


----------

